
What makes a good front end developer? - zellwk
https://zellwk.com/blog/good-frontend-developer/
======
pixelscript
> Code quality matters, but the experience we provide matters more.

No it doesn't, in fact I would say, you can't have a good experience without
good code quality.

Maybe you can release a few features with crappy unmaintainable code but over
time the difficulty to add and release features increases exponentially. Your
ability to serve the user's needs will then diminish over time.

Another big part of user experience is performance. You certainly can't have
good performance without good architecture and well thought out code.

Front end development is a compromise, always looking to deliver best
experience with the resources we have (developers time) with an eye on future
maintenance. The stronger the coding practices of the development team the
better experience we can deliver.

~~~
bausshf
I agree with this.

Faster release, means more maintenance in the future.

Someone hasn't heard about technical debt.

